# Can a rabbit be pregnant with two litters that somewhat overlap?



## aelfb (Aug 5, 2014)

I think my mother rabbit got pregnant with a new litter of kits when she was days away from delivering her last litter. Is this even possible? Can rabbits be pregnant with two litters that are so far apart?

The reason I think this is because despite our best efforts, our aggressive male (now neutered) found a virtually miraculous way into her cage right before she had her babies. My husband saw them mating. I am POSITIVE they didn't mate after she had her babies, so it would've had to have been before... NOW the babies are 3.5 weeks old, and she has these undulating movements in her tummy. I mean... I cannot describe them other than they look not rhythmic like breathing. They look like she's being pushed from within. Definite undeniable movements. If my 7 year old can spot it, too, I know I'm not crazy. 

Please someone out there tell me 1... Is this possible? 2... If so, what do I do with these soon 4 week old bunnies-- when should I wean them?


----------



## squidpop (Aug 5, 2014)

I've read that they can get pregnant while pregnant. Although it supposed to be very rare. 

If you can see movement and there are babies then if you put your hands on her sides you can probably feel little feet and hands pressing, and heads and be able to tell if they are really baby rabbits. 

What to do about feeding the oldest ones when they young ones come-- I'm not sure about. Maybe others will know. 

I think some does are so enthusiastic about feeding babies they will feed more than one litter, and I've heard people talk about rotating nest boxes, but I'm not sure how that works exactly. 

Some meat rabbit breeders wean routinely at 4 weeks, so they can be weaned that early, although its not ideal. 

How old are the oldest babies now?


----------



## majorv (Aug 5, 2014)

It can happen, yes. You can safely wean the older litter at 4 weeks because it would be too hard on the mother to nurse two litters. Since you know when they mated then you'll know when she's getting close to day 30-31. You can take the older litter out just before she has them, but keep them all together. The older ones should be eating pellets by now.


----------

